# Where I’ve Been



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

So glad to hear from you! You are one determined woman to get thru all this! Please stay in touch, as you're able, and post some photos of the gang!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to have you back! Sounds like the pups have been part of your recovery. How have they coped with the changes?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ooooff! Sounds as if it has been a hellish time - glad to see you back and feeling rather better.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

That doesn't sound fun at all


----------



## JDagno (May 15, 2019)

So glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so happy to see you. It's wonderful your health has improved. Stay safe.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Well I'm thrilled to see you back - I missed you and your gang, especially Zekefur. I'm sorry to hear you had some wretched health scares to deal with.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So happy to have you and your pack here with us. Poodle pics and poodle stories are a balm for weary souls.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks all for replying! So the dogs didn’t do so well while I was in the hospital. When I got home, Zeke’s face was a mess. He’d obviously been crying for days. Stella was angry and took off out the door the moment I opened it.





















She came back a few minutes later though. And poor little Oscar: if the pet-sitter had done her job, she would have stayed with Oscar until he was finished. Once home I looked at the security cam and found she only stayed an average for of ten minutes. I was so p’d! He was starving! The other dogs will push him away from his bowl, so he really wasn’t getting any food. He ate 3 days worth the day I got home.

But overall, the dogs have some pretty with all the changes. Stella will actually come up on my laptop, lay down and not move unless I have to get up. She did this fro two weeks before I was in the hospital. But she knows when my sugar is low, amd was able to detect I had a blood infection. So I watch now. She’s amazing!

I’m attaching recent pics of zekefur, Stella and so I don’t know how the pics got where they are or how to move them lol.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad all of that is behind you, and even happier to see you here again.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Welcome home.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Welcome back!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow. I'm so sorry your health has been such an ongoing stressor. I've really missed you. I'm glad you're back.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Looking forward to hearing more about you and your kiddos!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Good to see you here again...I wondered why you had stopped posting. I am so sorry about your health problems, but I am glad to hear you are on the mend and reunited with your pups.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad that things are improving for you. I,too, battle depression. Never easy. Stay busy if you can - I find that helps me. The other issues sound horrible. Keep your spirits up.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you to everybody! It feels so good to be welcomed back. I wasn’t sure how it would be since I just kind of disappeared with no warning. It is so great to know you’re all still here! I look forward to reading your posts and catching up.


----------

